
Startups Surviving Covid-19: A series of Interviews - Ozzie-D
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXgmOXJohzmsYIWQSsFplC8GKU4VCWP9y
======
Ozzie-D
In a series of interviews we are talking to the key people & founders in the
London Startup Ecosystem in an effort to understand how they have been
effected and how they are adapting.

From a Travel Startup (Stasher) to a one that works in healthcare (Pando)
their experiences can be quite diffferent. We have completed 6 interviews to
date and they will be published on our channels every other day.

The rest is on [https://startupsoflondon.com](https://startupsoflondon.com)

